# [SOLVED] Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit



## Iig (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello most excellent army of tech lords (I use that gender unspecifically ray. I have been here before but it has been a very long time so I simply re-registered. 

I have the subject issue on a sorta' kinda' new Toshiba Satellite laptop loaded with Vista that I have not, repeat not, installed the Tuesday updates from MS for quite some time, simply out of fear of being hosed by them without notice, even after Woody has said ok go ahead (by then I forget). So far, it does not appear to have caused any problems. I use AVG free edition 2011 and it is nominal. (I did search here before registering and saw the previous entries of some 2 years ago pointing to AVG as the culprit, but due to their age, decided I should go further anyway.)

In anticipation of being asked to do so, I ran HijackThis and have pasted the logfile below. I was able to screencap one of the bad image errors but not all, and it is included as well. 

Upon login/bootup I immediately started receiving a rash of bad image errors, all of them about .dll files and they all mention Google; apx. 12-14. I simply clicked OK to close them and the system appeared to load as usual nonetheless. I immediately launched Firefox (bad image error) and opened Notepad (bad image error) to find a fix. 

Upon starting the HT scan, it threw a process error advising it was denied write access to the Hosts file. Clicked OK but before I could do as suggested, HT continued and opened Notepad (bad image error), closed the error message, and ultimately created the logfile I have pasted below. :4-dontkno

Your kind assistance and advice will be very greatly appreciated. I will, of course be patient. :smile:

```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:46:42 AM, on 2/10/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18294)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Camera Assistant Software for 

Toshiba\traybar.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Power Saver\TPwrMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common 

Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0

\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\TOSCDSPD\TOSCDSPD.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynToshiba.exe
C:\Program Files\Camera Assistant Software for 

Toshiba\CEC_MAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity 

Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Users\faith\Downloads\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mspaint.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet 

Explorer\Main,Search Page = 

[URL="http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896"]Bing[/URL]
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet 

Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet 

Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = 

[URL="http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart"]Home - Welcome to Toshiba[/URL]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet 

Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = 

[URL="http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896"]Bing[/URL]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet 

Explorer\Main,Search Page = 

[URL="http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896"]Bing[/URL]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet 

Explorer\Main,Start Page = 

[URL="http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157"]MSN.com[/URL]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet 

Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet 

Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - 

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet 

Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet 

Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-

FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common 

Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-

aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program 

Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for 

Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-

4C09146192CA} - C:\Program 

Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - 

{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program 

Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-

95DAC4DFA408} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-

D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0

\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-

4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10

\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-

FFB09D4B49CA} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Foxit Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742

-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program 

Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-

4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10

\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32

\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32

\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32

\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Camera Assistant Software] 

"C:\Program Files\Camera Assistant Software for 

Toshiba\traybar.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program 

Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%

\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HWSetup] \HWSetup.exe hwSetUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SVPWUTIL] C:\Program 

Files\TOSHIBA\Utilities\SVPWUTIL.exe SVPwUTIL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KeNotify] C:\Program 

Files\TOSHIBA\Utilities\KeNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPwrMain] %ProgramFiles%

\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HSON] %ProgramFiles%

\TOSHIBA\TBS\HSON.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] %ProgramFiles%

\Toshiba\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00TCrdMain] %ProgramFiles%

\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IVPServiceMgr] TAISNOTIFY.CAK
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program 

Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device 

Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common 

Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program 

Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program 

Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] 

"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0

\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common 

Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program 

Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] TOSCDSPD.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] 

C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows 

Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows 

Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] 

"C:\Users\faith\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdat

e.exe" /c
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft 

Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12

\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-

AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0

\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - 

{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program 

Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-

4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3

\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - 

{2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1

\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE

-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12

\REFIEBAR.DLL
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-

4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10

\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1

-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1

\GOEC62~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache 

daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - 

C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio 

(AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - 

C:\Windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - 

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device 

Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown 

owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10

\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, 

s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity 

Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies 

CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - 

C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA 

CORPORATION - C:\Program 

Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log 

(EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program 

Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - 

C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA Games\TOSHIBA Game 

Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google 

- C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google 

Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - 

Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common 

Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program 

Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: pinger - Unknown owner - 

C:\TOSHIBA\IVP\ISM\pinger.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry 

Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program 

Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - 

c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Navi Support Service (TNaviSrv) 

- TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program 

Files\Toshiba\TOSHIBA HD DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service 

(TODDSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32

\TODDSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA 

Corporation - C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Power 

Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Bluetooth Service - TOSHIBA 

CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth 

Toshiba Stack\TosBtSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper 

(UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program 

Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe

--
End of file - 9634 bytes
```
bad image error sample.jpg uploaded

Again, many thanks!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*

If you could, please post the contents of the host file.

Changing your hosts file in Vista

I am not sure that is a issue, but would like to see it before further advice.


----------



## Iig (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*

Hi! Wow, that was fast. I traveled all the way to the /etc/hosts file per instructions and paste its entire contents below:

# Copyright (c) 1993-2006 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost
::1 localhost



==========
When I logged off last night, that went as pre-bad image normal, no errors. I anticipated logging on this morning would be exactly like yesterday and it was, starting with the logon/....exe bad image error, followed by a rash of bad image errors for trays, AV, helpers and so on, more like about two dozen, rather than my original estimate.

Again, most grateful for your kind assistance. 

Cordial regards, Iig ray:


----------



## Iig (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*

BTW Mr McGroin, I love Foghorn Leghorn. I say son. :beerchug:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*

Ok your hosts file looks good.

Generally we do not use HJT here as many people can cause harm if it is used incorrectly.

After a quick parsing though and supported by the error message, I do see that Google updater is set to on.

This would seem to be the cause of the issue. Is Chrome something that you use often?
It may need to be uninstalled and then reinstalled.

A quick run of chkdsk may be a good idea as well. This will test the files on your disk.

First go to start|programs|accessories|system tools|diskcleanup and delete all of the temp files from around your computer before the next step.

Open a command prompt by right clicking it and selecting run as administrator.
Then type chkdsk /f/r <enter>
This will tell you that the system is in use and a reboot will be necessary. Tell it ok and allow the reboot.

As part of the HJT log, I see that you have several toolbars on your system. Too many of them can cause the system to slow, especially web surfing. Ordinarilly these can be uninstalled from within the control panel.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*

Hello and welcome, *Iig*.

First thing's first: You *must* get Windows updated. Believe it or not, Microsoft is out to help you with *Windows Update*, not hose your system. SP1 = 2/8/2008. A lot's happened since then, huh? :grin:

At the very least, install SP2: Download details: Windows Server 2008 Service Pack 2 and Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Five Language Standalone (KB948465)

Run *Windows Update* and let Windows install anything it would like to, then let us know if issues continue. 

Best of luck.

Devin


----------



## Iig (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*

Hi Pat, Hi Devin, thank you for your assistance. 

Ok, I uninstalled Chrome, which I actually rarely use. I may reinstall it later.

Then, I ran chkdsk, and all came up ok. It restarted. 

The same bad image errors remain, starting with the Logon/IU.exe error and so forth. :sigh:

I was able to identify the Ask toolbar to uninstall from Programs. But the other toolbars are not obvious in the list, such as the AVG toolbars, which I do not use and keep Disabled. I will try uninstalling their add-ons from Firefox.

And so. Merde.

Concerning Devin's suggestion that I go ahead and allow the Window's Updater to run... honestly, kind expert, I am hesitant. Too many times MS has released an "update" that acted more like a "backslide." I realize that MS has more than just my happy computing at heart, as well. What with the "let us make sure you're not ripping us off each and every single time you run our update Update" and the like. Too many updates are labeled "an essential security update" when really, they aren't; it's just a scare tactic to make me install a sketchy and/or resource hogging bit of code that will not improve my computing safety or usage experience. And too many times, it breaks something else. 

If at all possible, I'd like to deal with bad image error issue and get it resolved before I move forward towards reconsidering the updates. It will depend in large part on if you care to share more wisdom that will convince me that there are genuine, bona fide, proven in the wild to be safe reasons for trusting MS updates after all.

I await your further assistance. I understand your reluctance to instruct me to use HT because too many others have hurt themselves with it. That has not been my experience, but I will rely on your expertise and will follow your lead, no worries.

Again, many, many thanks for all your help and I hope we can kill this problem together in due course. ray: :smile:


----------



## Iig (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*

So sorry, I neglected to mention that I did do the disk cleanup of temp files as well. I did each step in order. The chkdsk step took two hours to complete, just fyi. 

Thank you and cordial regards!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*

Did you happen to see the Google Toolbar in the control panel?
If so please uninstall it and see if things are better.
If not please post back and descibe what you have found.


----------



## Iig (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*

Hi Pat, 

Actually, when you instructed me to uninstall Chrome, I looked for anything Google related, precisely because all the errors name it and Chrome is from Google. Unless the toolbar is named something sneaky, there isn't one. I went back just now just to be thorough and took a screen cap just to be sure I'm not hallucinating (or had my alphabet erased by the bath salts I bathed in last night--I keed); I'll upload just in case you'd like to just confirm it for yourself, no worries. I have a Google folder in c:\Program Files\Google and I explored it further and I saw the "Google~1" folder with a "GOEC62~1.DLL" file in a folder formatted for photographs. Something? Nothing? :4-dontkno

I have uploaded a screen cap of that folder as well.

Unless uninstalling/deleting that folder entirely will somehow prevent my accessing my gmail, I never store my PWs on my l/t, then should I try that? 

I did try to uninstall the AVG toolbar from the add-ons of Firefox, but that button is dimmed; I can only Disable it, which I've done. 

I wish I could screen cap the initial BIEs but PRTSC does not work until Windows loads. 

Just for the record, this l/t was a gift (friend got a new, I got the hand me down). Hey, a free l/t is a free l/t and I just tolerate Vista. Just. 

Again, thank you so much for your assistance. Cheers.


----------



## Iig (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*

Hello all, 

I don't know why but I'm sensing abandonment of my issue either due to press of paying business, boredom, hate my answer about allowing updates, or just-don't-know-itis. :4-dontkno

Whatever. I fixed it myself. I changed DLL file's extension to XXX and restarted. Eureka.

Thanks for your assistance all the same! :wave:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*

Sp 1 made such a huge difference in the network speed of Vista and Sp2 corrected many other issues, I personally think we can't do much for you until you jump in and "get your feet wet here". Microsoft is not the enemy and personally I have done every update offered since the dawn of XP, without ever an issue, and you have to if you want Windows to run properly. And you run Avg 2011 where there are documented issue after issue on so many forums....personally I am not sure what help we can be for you.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*



Rich-M said:


> Sp 1 made such a huge difference in the network speed of Vista and Sp2 corrected many other issues, I personally think we can't do much for you until you jump in and "get your feet wet here". Microsoft is not the enemy and personally I have done every update offered since the dawn of XP, without ever an issue, and you have to if you want Windows to run properly. And you run Avg 2011 where there are documented issue after issue on so many forums....personally I am not sure what help we can be for you.


I really couldn't have said it better myself. It's not that we abandoned you, it's that you didn't like our responses 

I'm glad that you got it sorted out. Marked solved.

Devin


----------



## Iig (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*



DT Roberts said:


> I really couldn't have said it better myself. It's not that we abandoned you, it's that you didn't like our responses
> 
> I'm glad that you got it sorted out. Marked solved.
> 
> Devin


A friendly last word, if I may: I beg to differ. There was nothing to like or dislike about your responses. :4-thatsbaI did what you instructed, save once. My response to the suggestion to allow all updates to install was a request for more information, or a persuasive argument, that would influence me to more quickly to take that step. I got neither, at least not before it occurred to me to try the extension change. No offense, but I was honestly kinda' surprised that none of you suggested the extension change to me, if only as a temp work around. So far as I know, it is really just that, because again, none of you even hinted that you would help me figure out what is really wrong, without, it would seem, insisting that I install all updates. Simply trusting MS is not natural, nor should it be.  You must admit, it does have a spotty trustworthiness record. 

Be that as it may, the error messages are gone and all's well that ends well! :4-outaher

Cordial regards, 
Iig


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*



Iig said:


> A friendly last word, if I may: I beg to differ. There was nothing to like or dislike about your responses. :4-thatsbaI did what you instructed, save once. My response to the suggestion to allow all updates to install was a request for more information, or a persuasive argument, that would influence me to more quickly to take that step. I got neither, at least not before it occurred to me to try the extension change. No offense, but I was honestly kinda' surprised that none of you suggested the extension change to me, if only as a temp work around. So far as I know, it is really just that, because again, none of you even hinted that you would help me figure out what is really wrong, without, it would seem, insisting that I install all updates. Simply trusting MS is not natural, nor should it be.  You must admit, it does have a spotty trustworthiness record.
> 
> Be that as it may, the error messages are gone and all's well that ends well! :4-outaher
> 
> ...


Let me see if I understand you here. You feel enough confidence in Windows to use it, but consider Microsoft the enemy and have 0 confidence in their ability to update and improve their product and were expecting to be "convinced" to do the upgrades.
We are techs not psychologists, that's where you erred in your expectations. It is not our job to convince you to protect and advance your operating system.
I wish you well anyway and am glad you solved your issues for now.


----------



## Iig (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*



Rich-M said:


> And you run Avg 2011 where there are documented issue after issue on so many forums....personally I am not sure what help we can be for you.


So sorry, I did mean to include a response to this statement in my just posted reply. As I said at the very outset, I did look into the AVG items on this forum and others. As I said, what I found were quite dated. And thus I concluded that whatever part AVG originally had apparently had been fixed. I'm not sure anyone was making _that _much of an effort to help me, aside from the usual canned suggestions. :wave:


----------



## Iig (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*



Rich-M said:


> Let me see if I understand you here. You feel enough confidence in Windows to use it, but consider Microsoft the enemy and have 0 confidence in their ability to update and improve their product and were expecting to be "convinced" to do the upgrades.
> We are techs not psychologists, that's where you erred in your expectations. It is not our job to convince you to protect and advance your operating system.
> I wish you well anyway and am glad you solved your issues for now.


Well hi! I don't have enough confidence in Windows to use it, I use it by default, like gazillions of us do. It has nothing do with my confidence or trust of the company or this iteration of its product. Like I said, I was given this l/t with Vista already on it. I wasn't asking for a dissertation on the Why of Updating, I was asking for what is it that you have learned about the update that specifically addresses my particular issue. You, clearly, think that all the updates by MS are exactly as advertised. (Really? You've never had an update ruin your afternoon?) I, clearly, disagree. 

Cordial regards, Iig


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You are correct. I have been doing Windows updates on my 5 pc's and hundreds of client units for over 13 years, the day they are out and never once suffered for doing so. I hope you do realize incidentally that both service packs on Vista increased the networking speed and thus the internet speed substantially and most of us personally saw that increase ourselves.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Bad Image Errors on start of Vista for me too, dangit*



Iig said:


> My response to the suggestion to allow all updates to install was a request for more information, or a persuasive argument, that would influence me to more quickly to take that step.


*Iig*,

We gave multiple posts that were to "persuade" you to install the updates. It's your own choice not to listen.



> No offense, but I was honestly kinda' surprised that none of you suggested the extension change to me, if only as a temp work around. So far as I know, it is really just that, because again, none of you even hinted that you would help me figure out what is really wrong, without, it would seem, insisting that I install all updates. Simply trusting MS is not natural, nor should it be. You must admit, it does have a spotty trustworthiness record.


If you look at your first post, you never even mentioned what the problematic file was. And frankly, even if you did, I would have given the same advice. Leaving that many updates uninstalled is a huge area of fault, and installing them still could have fixed your problem.

Before this becomes more than just a chat, I'm closing this thread. Glad you got it sorted out, and I wish you the best.

Devin


----------

